# How To check free disk space in linux



## tomherry2 (Mar 31, 2008)

There are plenty of tools with which you can check your disk space. However, Linux already has a built in function to show you just what you need to know. Open a terminal window or push (ctrl+alt+F1 to go to console) and type:
# df 
You will see something like this(your output may be different, depending on how many partitions/harddrives/cdroms you have mounted):
Filesystem 1K-blocks Used Available Use% Mounted on
/dev/hda3 78012484 17606992 56442660 24% /
/dev/hda1 101086 16400 79467 18% /boot
none 516808 0 516808 0% /dev/shm
/tmp 247919 7339 227780 4% /tmp 
This one looks a bit unreadable, because size is represented in 1K-blocks, lets try to make it clean and more readable:
# df -h
Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/hda3 75G 17G 54G 24% /
/dev/hda1 99M 17M 78M 18% /boot
none 505M 0 505M 0% /dev/shm
/tmp 243M 7.2M 223M 4% /tmp 
Now the size is represented by megabytes and gigabytes  better?  Now lets create an executable file to show the disk sizes:
#!/bin/sh
DISC=$1
PARTITION=`df -h |grep $DISC |awk {print $1}`
SIZE=`df -h|grep $DISC|awk {print $2}`
USED=`df -h|grep $DISC|awk {print $3}`
FREE=`df -h|grep $DISC|awk {print $4}`
echo Partition: $PARTITION
echo Total size: $SIZE
echo Used space: $USED
echo Free space: $FREE
Simply copy & paste this script into for example into a file named info.sh(create it with VI or JOE or even PICO). Next, youll need to make it executable. To do this, use the following command:


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Note: nawk or gawk is to always be preferred over awk, as awk is known to be somewhat lacking in its implementation, but should work in the example script in the previous message. Also, use the chmod command to make tomherry2's script executable, e.g. chmod +x <scriptname>

-- Tom


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Note: nawk or gawk is to always be preferred over awk, as awk is known to be somewhat lacking in its implementation, but should work in the example script in the previous message.


Would "awk" actually be gawk in disguise on Linux, at this point? Running the command "awk --version" might confirm this.

Peace...


----------



## usualsuspect (Jul 29, 2002)

http://forevergeek.com/linux/check_disk_space_in_linux.php

Sorry guys, but tomherry2 is a case of 'I have nothing better to do with my time but bomb techguy with random technotes from the internet'


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

tomdkat said:


> Would "awk" actually be gawk in disguise on Linux, at this point? Running the command "awk --version" might confirm this.
> 
> Peace...


Hi tomdkat,

Looks like on Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon, both awk and nawk are symbolically linked to mawk. Running awk --version does not work for mawk.

-- Tom


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi tomdkat,
> 
> Looks like on Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon, both awk and nawk are symbolically linked to mawk. Running awk --version does not work for mawk.
> 
> -- Tom


Funny you posted this *today* since I checked out the same thing *this* morning. 

Peace...


----------

